

Google Flu Trends - US Flu Activity High - kcy
http://www.google.org/flutrends/intl/en_us/

======
jhickner
Looks scary, but are trending search terms still reliable when those terms are
all over the news?

~~~
roc
Indeed.

I'd imagine searches for 'kidnapping' spike every time a pretty young white
woman goes missing too.

------
Anon84
For more up to date information and projections: www.gleamviz.org (pardon the
shameless self promotion)

------
bhseo
The other 3 country graphs show business as usual. I'd say it's mostly because
everyone in the US is freaking out.

